# Choosing between Canon T3 and T3i



## anchita

I'm looking to buy my first DSLR and am trying to decide between Canon T3 and T3i. From what I understand, the differences are that T3i has more megapixles, swiveling LCD, and better resolution on the video for a $300 price difference. I'm wondering if I really need the more expensive one, because I don't need larger sized prints and don't care too much about that difference in video quality. I'm only wondering if I'll miss the swiveling LCD screen. Can anyone point out any other reason(s) why I should shell out the additional $300? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KmH

Yes. The T3i has spot metering mode, auto sensor cleaning, the center focus point is vertical-line sensitive at f/2.8 (T3 is only f/5.6), the rear LCD has over 1,000,000 dots (T3 is only 230,000), among many other things the T3 doesn't have, which is why it cost $300 less.


----------



## lover99

Go for the t3i!!!! Swivling screen will really help... When ur at a high angle or low angle. The swiviling screen will really help. But if you don't shoot on high or low angle. And don't care about the video difference. Just go for canon t3


----------



## slikk

Im torn between t3 and t3i.    t3 is currently costing me $379+tax with 18-55mm lens.  While t3i will likeley be around $500/$550 with the same lens.  I never had a DSL camera.  I am a starter in this arena.  And want a basic DSLR cam.   The flip out screen and higher resolution on T3i is really tempting.  I have a kid and the flip out screen will really help i think.
T3i has 17.9MP v. T3 12.2 mp.       
Also how hard it is to clean lens? T3i comes with self cleaning lens.
What do you guys think?


----------



## itscody

I bought the t3i a few days ago. And compared photo quailty and such with my friends t3 & the t3i blows it out the way.


----------



## irishguy0224

There is a reason the t3i is more money. If you can afford the difference go for the t3i. it is worth it! I have played with my friends and it is a nice camera for the money!


----------



## KmH

This thread died over a year ago (No Canon camera forum back then). It was dug back up today. :banghead:

The T3i comes with a *self-cleaning image sensor*, not a self-cleaning lens. However, the T3i image sensor may still need to be periodically cleaned by the user or a camera shop.


----------



## hnoor0055

The swiviling screen will really help. But if you don't shoot on high or low angle.


----------



## hnoor0055

The swiviling screen will really help. But if you don't shoot on high or low angle.

== Solitaire ==


----------



## mcap1972

T3I has much better value.


----------



## The_Traveler

This thread is 6+ years old


----------



## table1349

True, and the world cat population was reduced by three.


----------

